# CC versus HPI



## veloso (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi,
 It is acceptable to have the NOTES of HPI in the Chief Complaint (s) line? and leave the HPI line BLANK? 



Thank you,
IM


----------



## erjones147 (Feb 3, 2016)

No.

C/C is supposed to be in the patient's own words, while HPI has to be in the provider's own words.

The two should not be mixed


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 3, 2016)

HPI is also the patient relating the history of the condition to the provider.  I often find the CC contained within the HPI.  The exam is the providers words of the assessment of the patient based on the hands on exam.


----------



## veloso (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi Debra,
You mean it is acceptable if the CC contained the HPI, and nothing on the HPI pls. advice.

Thanks again,
IM


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 3, 2016)

Yes it can all be one statement.


----------

